# La vraie vie des personnages de pub...



## iNano (12 Février 2007)

_Il vous est certainement d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233;, apr&#232;s avoir vu une pub TV (ou papier) plus ou moins efficace (mais ce sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement les plus niaises qui provoquent cette r&#233;action) de laisser aller votre imagination, et de vous repr&#233;senter ce qui suit l'action mise en sc&#232;ne, ou ce qui l'a provoqu&#233;e. 
Je vous propose de poser ces divagations sur le papier, ou plut&#244;t sur ce fil... 
_

Je commence : 
la pub qui "m'inspire" est une pub pour une marque de plats cuisin&#233;s. On y voit un p&#232;re qui dit &#224; sa fille "Tu as chang&#233; quelquechose, non ?" et la jeune fille de lui r&#233;pondre "Oui, &#224; partir d'aujourd'hui, je ne me maquille plus ! Nature !" (bon, c'est l'id&#233;e g&#233;n&#233;rale...)

La suite pourrait &#234;tre la suivante : 
Lucille avait m&#251;rement r&#233;fl&#233;chi avant de prendre cette d&#233;cision... Elle en avait marre de se sentir oblig&#233;e d'am&#233;liorer la r&#233;alit&#233;. Elle avait envie de devenir ind&#233;pendante de cette pression sociale qui pousse les femmes &#224; cacher tous leurs d&#233;fauts pour esp&#233;rer plaire ! 

Son petit ami, Laurent, lui avait affirm&#233; qu'il comprenait et qu'il l'aimait telle qu'elle &#233;tait vraiment, sans fioritures. Il lui avait dit que sa beaut&#233; &#233;tait naturelle et qu'elle n'avait de toute fa&#231;on besoin d'aucun artifice pour lui plaire. 

Forte de ce soutien, Lucille mit donc ses projets &#224; ex&#233;cution. 

Malheureusement, six mois plus tard, Laurent la largue pour une fausse blondasse foutue comme une d&#233;esse et sentant bon la lavande... 

C'est simple, il n'en pouvait plus ! Bon le maquillage en moins, elle &#233;tait encore potable Lucille, mais sans ses produits contre l'acn&#233;, la vue de son visage &#233;tait devenue insoutenable. Malgr&#233; &#231;a, Laurent faisait contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur... Elle avait encore un corps agr&#233;able &#224; regarder et &#224; toucher. Mais &#224; la lune ascendante suivante, elle s'&#233;tait petit &#224; petit transform&#233;e en une sorte de loup-garou : ses poils avaient pouss&#233; partout, des aisselles &#224; l'aine, des cuisses aux orteils. 
&#192; cette p&#233;riode, Laurent a failli craqu&#233;, mais il a tenu bon... malgr&#233; les poils, malgr&#233; l'acn&#233;, malgr&#233; les odeurs (car Lucille avait aussi cess&#233; de se servir de d&#233;odorant), il est rest&#233; ! Faut dire que Lucille &#233;tait plut&#244;t une affaire au lit, alors &#231;a compensait... Et qui plus est, ils s'entendaient si bien tous les deux ; une vraie complicit&#233; les unissaient. Il pouvait tout lui dire et il aimait l'&#233;couter. C'est ce qu'il lui r&#233;p&#233;tait souvent d'ailleurs, quand Lucille lui demandait s'il supportait tous ces changements : que ce n'&#233;tait pas le physique le plus important mais le respect et l'amour qu'il y avait entre eux. 

Le dernier changement, Lucille avait longtemps h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; le mettre en application. Elle savait que cela ferait souffrir Laurent mais elle se disait qu'il en sortirait grandi, et que leur couple en serait renforc&#233;. Et si Laurent l'encourageait toujours dans ses choix, c'est qu'il voulait qu'elle soit enti&#232;rement &#233;panouie dans cette nouvelle naturalit&#233;... 

Mais Laurent n'en voulait pas tant. Ce dernier changement, c'&#233;tait la goutte qui fait d&#233;border le vase. Il n'en pouvait plus... &#234;tre naturelle dans la vie, c'est une chose, mais &#234;tre naturelle au lit, faudrait pas pousser m&#233;m&#233; dans les orties ! &#192; croire qu'il &#233;tait un vrai nullos sous la couette ! &#192; croire qu'il ne savait pas donner de plaisir aux femmes ! Lui, Laurent ! 

Le naturel, c'est bien, mais point trop n'en faut... 


_J'esp&#232;re que le sujet en bottera quelques-uns ! Connaissant l'imagination d&#233;bordante et les talents d'&#233;criture de certaines et certains, j'esp&#232;re qu'ils nous donneront des textes sympas &#224; lire !_


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Moi je me suis toujours demand&#233; si c'est pas trop fatiguant pour Alice d'avoir des "whooohoooo" a chaque fois qu'elle dit un truc


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

Incroyable !!! ??? !!!

   

Ne me dites pas que vous regardez la télé !!! ??? !!!

   

Et pire, la pub   !!! ??? !!!

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166350 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me suis toujours demand&#233; si c'est pas trop fatiguant pour Alice d'avoir des "whooohoooo" a chaque fois qu'elle dit un truc


Le petit journal de Canal + l'avait interview&#233; &#224; l'entr&#233;e d'un happening. 
Elle n'est pas fran&#231;aise et n'a visiblement pas visionn&#233; les pubs dans lesquelles elle appara&#238;t. Le journaliste lui a demand&#233; "houhou?" et elle ne semblait pas comprendre.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le petit journal de Canal + l'avait interview&#233; &#224; l'entr&#233;e d'un happening.
> Elle n'est pas fran&#231;aise et n'a visiblement pas visionn&#233; les pubs dans lesquelles elle appara&#238;t. Le journaliste lui a demand&#233; "houhou?" et elle ne semblait pas comprendre.





De qui vous parlez ? :mouais:

D'elle ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> De qui vous parlez ? :mouais:


Alice. La blonde hypra bonne de la pub pour Alice, le FAI.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alice. La blonde hypra bonne de la pub pour Alice, le FAI.



J'ai pas la télé, je vais allez voir sur le site pour voir si les spot son dispo ou pas. 
En cherchant sur google j'ai vu qu'elle devait se foutre à poil, c'est fait ou bien ??


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2007)

iNano a dit:


> Ce dernier changement, c'était la goutte qui fait déborder le vase. Il n'en pouvait plus... être naturelle dans la vie, c'est une chose, mais être naturelle au lit, faudrait pas pousser mémé dans les orties ! À croire qu'il était un vrai nullos sous la couette ! À croire qu'il ne savait pas donner de plaisir aux femmes ! Lui, Laurent !
> 
> Le naturel, c'est bien, mais point trop n'en faut...



C'est beau comme tous ces beaux garçons ont glissé discrêtement sur le final pour aller se rincer l'oeil sur Alice

iNano, je te soutiens

Et le premier qui prétend que je la soutiens parce que c'est du vécu, je le caillasse !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai pas la t&#233;l&#233;, je vais allez voir sur le site pour voir si les spot son dispo ou pas.
> En cherchant sur google j'ai vu qu'elle devait se foutre &#224; poil, c'est fait ou bien ??


C'est un Hoax, malheureusement. 

_Auto-promo : 

Franchement, je suis pas trop dr&#244;le?!?   _


----------



## fredintosh (12 Février 2007)

iNano a dit:


> _Il vous est certainement déjà arrivé, après avoir vu une pub TV (ou papier) plus ou moins efficace (mais ce sont généralement les plus niaises qui provoquent cette réaction) de laisser aller votre imagination, et de vous représenter ce qui suit l'action mise en scène, ou ce qui l'a provoquée.
> _



Y aurait bien un truc marrant à faire avec Flavie Flament et son nouvel ordinateur sous Vista  , mais là, j'ai pas trop le temps...


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Y aurait bien un truc marrant à faire avec Flavie Flament et son nouvel ordinateur sous Vista  , mais là, j'ai pas trop le temps...




Lui foutre dans la gueule ?


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Lui foutre dans la gueule ?


Oui tu as raison.
Les &#233;pouvantables mannequins &#233;pouvantails
non aucune vie, ni avant, ni apr&#232;s la pub.
 :mouais:  
... ni pendant.
:hein:  :hein:

abalapub


----------



## tweek (12 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alice. La blonde hypra bonne de la pub pour Alice, le FAI.



Elle a 18 ans en plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Et si, pour une fois, vous vous intéressiez au sujet ? Si pour une fois vous vouliez bien vous sortir les doigts du cul, mettre en branle vos petites cellules grises, votre créativité, pour répondre _pertinemment_ au thème proposé ? Franchement, vous êtes fatigants. Au fond, ce qui me met le plus en colère, ce n'est pas la banalité de vos interventions (moi aussi j'en ai posté des conneries !). Non, ce qui qui me fout en rogne c'est cette forme crasse d'égoïsme en vertu duquel votre petit plaisir comptera toujours plus que celui de ceux qui vous lisent, et votre mépris envers celles et ceux qui, comme iNano, proposent une alternative à la médiocrité.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et si, pour une fois, vous vous intéressiez au sujet ? Si pour une fois vous vouliez bien vous sortir les doigts du cul, mettre en branle vos petites cellules grises, votre créativité, pour répondre _pertinemment_ au thème proposé ? Franchement, vous êtes fatigants. Au fond, ce qui me met le plus en colère, ce n'est pas la banalité de vos interventions (moi aussi j'en ai posté des conneries !). Non, ce qui qui me fout en rogne c'est cette forme crasse d'égoïsme en vertu duquel votre petit plaisir comptera toujours plus que celui de ceux qui vous lisent, et votre mépris envers celles et ceux qui, comme iNano, proposent une alternative à la médiocrité.




Mais sinon il est où ton texte ?


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et si, pour une fois, vous vous intéressiez au sujet ? Si pour une fois vous vouliez bien vous sortir les doigts du cul, mettre en branle vos petites cellules grises, votre créativité, pour répondre _pertinemment_ au thème proposé ? Franchement, vous êtes fatigants. Au fond, ce qui me met le plus en colère, ce n'est pas la banalité de vos interventions (moi aussi j'en ai posté des conneries !). Non, ce qui qui me fout en rogne c'est cette forme crasse d'égoïsme en vertu duquel votre petit plaisir comptera toujours plus que celui de ceux qui vous lisent, et votre mépris envers celles et ceux qui, comme iNano, proposent une alternative à la médiocrité.


Le plaisir de iNano comptera toujours autant que celui de ses lecteurs. Grand merci à lui de proposer un fil (à retordre) intéressant qui rompt avec les précédents qui avaient la pub pour sujet. Comment imaginer une vie pour ces personnages artificiels destinés à faire marcher droit les consommateurs, les électeurs, les contribuables,... Le consommateur est ainsi considéré comme une cible. Pan ! Et parfois il en a marre. N'empêche que l'idée d' iNano est bonne. Je vais me forcer à regarder une pub puis à imaginer une possibilité de vie pour les acteurs du spectacle. Quelle aventure ! Regarder une pub autrement que pour savoir quel produit ne jamais acheter ! Fontaine...


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et si, pour une fois, vous vous intéressiez au sujet ? Si pour une fois vous vouliez bien vous sortir les doigts du cul, mettre en branle vos petites cellules grises, votre créativité, pour répondre _pertinemment_ au thème proposé ? Franchement, vous êtes fatigants. Au fond, ce qui me met le plus en colère, ce n'est pas la banalité de vos interventions (moi aussi j'en ai posté des conneries !). Non, ce qui qui me fout en rogne c'est cette forme crasse d'égoïsme en vertu duquel votre petit plaisir comptera toujours plus que celui de ceux qui vous lisent, et votre mépris envers celles et ceux qui, comme iNano, proposent une alternative à la médiocrité.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais sinon il est o&#249; ton texte ?


Mon texte viendra en son temps, s'il vient. Parce que l&#224;, pour le coup, j'ai vraiment autre chose &#224; foutre que balancer de la confiotte aux pourceaux. J'attends donc que vous me fassiez envie.


----------



## Virpeen (12 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Le plaisir de iNano comptera toujours autant que celui de ses lecteurs. Grand merci &#224; *lui* de proposer un fil (&#224; retordre) int&#233;ressant qui rompt avec les pr&#233;c&#233;dents qui avaient la pub pour sujet.



Heu... C'est plut&#244;t "*elle*"...  Je le sais, elle est r&#233;elle, elle n'est pas un personnage de pub et sa vie est autrement plus int&#233;ressante... J'en sais quelque chose... :love:


Edit : Moi aussi, je prendrai mon courage &#224; la plume, mais un peu plus tard... :zen


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'attends donc que vous me fassiez envie.



T'es pas pressé j'espère...


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166350 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me suis toujours demand&#233; si c'est pas trop fatiguant pour Alice d'avoir des "whooohoooo" a chaque fois qu'elle dit un truc


wooohooou


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mon texte viendra en son temps, s'il vient. Parce que l&#224;, pour le coup, j'ai vraiment autre chose &#224; foutre que balancer de la confiotte aux pourceaux. J'attends donc que vous me fassiez envie.



Merci pour tous ces compliments. 

Toi, t'es dans ta p&#233;riode grognon. Mais c'est pas une raison pour recevoir des noms d'oiseaux, dont j'en prend une partie pour moi m&#234;me.
Sinc&#232;rement, tu me d&#233;&#231;ois.

Parce que m&#234;me si je suis en partie d'accord avec toi sur le fond, la forme... C'est du lanc&#233; de parpaing a tout va.


Ps : J'ai, moi aussi un m&#233;tier, donc pas non plus le temps de r&#233;diger quelque chose de l&#233;ch&#233;, ni le temps d'y penser tranquillement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> wooohooou


Alice?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Oui tu as raison.
> Les épouvantables mannequins épouvantails
> non aucune vie, ni avant, ni après la pub.
> :mouais:
> ...



je ne savais pas que  Flavie Flament a eté dans un'autre vie une mannequin:rateau: :rateau: 


je dois avoir raté un episode entre cela et sa rencontre avec bejamin


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2007)

_bien bien bien&#8230;
&#8212; qui est au courant de quoi dans en mati&#232;re de pub : __*on s&#8217;en fout !*_
_&#8212; qui fait quoi dans le paf (non pas le paf! : &#231;a on s'en charge) : __*on s&#8217;en fout &#233;galement !*__
&#8212; __si vous aimez une pub ou pas&#8230; : __*on s&#8217;en fout &#233;galement !*_
_&#8212; __si vous aimez "__la pub" ou pas&#8230; : *on s&#8217;en fout &#233;galement !
*
Quant &#224; Alice, si &#233;ventuellement on apprend au d&#233;tour d&#8217;une phrase que depuis qu'elle rend transparent tout ce qu&#8217;elle touche elle n&#8217;arrive plus &#224; satisfaire ses app&#233;tits sexuel car elle ne trouve plus le sexe de son amant&#8230; on peut &#233;ventuellement ne pas s&#8217;en foutre&#8230; et encore._


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> Heu... C'est plutôt "*elle*"...  Je le sais, elle est réelle, elle n'est pas un personnage de pub et sa vie est autrement plus intéressante... J'en sais quelque chose... :love:
> 
> 
> Edit : Moi aussi, je prendrai mon courage à la plume, mais un peu plus tard... :zen


Zut !
Je pensais à un anneau...
Mille excuses !


----------



## mado (12 Février 2007)

iNano a dit:


> _Il vous est certainement déjà arrivé, après avoir vu une pub TV (ou papier) plus ou moins efficace (mais ce sont généralement les plus niaises qui provoquent cette réaction) de laisser aller votre imagination, et de vous représenter ce qui suit l'action mise en scène, ou ce qui l'a provoquée.
> Je vous propose de poser ces divagations sur le papier, ou plutôt sur ce fil...
> _




La dernière fois qu'une pub a fait divaguer mon imagination, je me suis imaginée successivement entre les mains d'un cuisinier, d'un plombier, d'un pompier, d'un jardinier..
Un truc à se ruiner en produits cosmétiques. Mais à réhabiliter les métiers manuels par contre 

Bref, hors charte. Hors sujet aussi ? Peut-être. Quoique  (Faut que je demande au doc..)


----------



## iNano (12 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Zut !
> Je pensais à un anneau...
> Mille excuses !



Pas de soucis !  Les pseudos sont souvent asexués... :rateau: 



mado a dit:


> La dernière fois qu'une pub a fait divaguer mon imagination, je me suis imaginée successivement entre les mains d'un cuisinier, d'un plombier, d'un pompier, d'un jardinier..
> Un truc à se ruiner en produits cosmétiques. Mais à réhabiliter les métiers manuels par contre
> 
> Bref, hors charte. Hors sujet aussi ? Peut-être. Quoique  (Faut que je demande au doc..)



Quoique... Y a moyen de rendre décentes les idées les plus indécentes...


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> La derni&#232;re fois qu'une pub a fait divaguer mon imagination, je me suis imagin&#233;e successivement entre les mains d'un cuisinier, d'un plombier, d'un pompier, d'un jardinier..
> Un truc &#224; se ruiner en produits cosm&#233;tiques. Mais &#224; r&#233;habiliter les m&#233;tiers manuels par contre
> 
> Bref, hors charte. Hors sujet aussi ? Peut-&#234;tre. Quoique  (Faut que je demande au doc..)


[mode Nephou]
&#8212; &#231;a on s'en fout *pas !*
[/mode Nephou]

[mode Docqu&#232;villes]
Les pourceaux veulent de la confiture, Faites moi envie. Mon prose suivra.
[/mode Docqu&#232;villes]

[mode Grug]
:love: &#8230;
[/mode Grug]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> La dernière fois qu'une pub a fait divaguer mon imagination, je me suis imaginée successivement entre les mains d'un cuisinier, d'un plombier, d'un pompier, d'un jardinier..
> Un truc à se ruiner en produits cosmétiques. Mais à réhabiliter les métiers manuels par contre


C'est marrant, j'ai imaginé le même truc. :love:

Franchement, je crains plus le hors-charte que le hors-sujet Mais avec doigté, qui sait ?


----------



## joanes (13 Février 2007)

Ah les métiers manuels


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2007)

J'ai regard&#233; la pub &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; hier soir pendant quelques instants.
Robot en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es qui se remonte tout seul...
V&#233;hicule &#224; moteur qui plane...
Des &#234;tres vivants apparemment humains affichant
des sourires niais et semblant satisfaits d'eux-m&#234;mes.
Ont-ils une &#226;me ?
Difficile d'y croire.
On verrait plut&#244;t en eux les futurs OGM humains
que nous pr&#233;parent d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; des "scientifiques"
pr&#233;tentieux &#233;galement d&#233;pourvus d'&#226;me.

Ah si ! Pendant une fraction de seconde, un &#234;tre vivant,
un animal capable d'&#233;prouver une &#233;motion, un sentiment
et de les transmettre. Pauvre &#233;l&#233;phant enferm&#233; derri&#232;re
les barreaux de ta prison, le bref signe de trompe
que tu as fait comme un appel au secours, nous touche.
Quelle est ta "vraie vie" personnage de pub ?
Trimball&#233; dans une roulotte de la m&#233;nagerie
d'un cirque ambulant, qu'attends-tu des humains
&#224; part la nourriture ?
As-tu jamais couru libre dans une for&#234;t ?



(Impossible de me souvenir d'aucune des marques qui ont fait ces pubs)


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> J'ai regardé la pub à la télé hier soir pendant quelques instants.
> Robot en pièces détachées qui se remonte tout seul...
> Véhicule à moteur qui plane...
> Des êtres vivants apparemment humains affichant
> ...




Aricosec, mais avec l'orthographe en plus ! Je ne sais pas ce que valent les OGM, mais le clonage semble affreusement au point !


----------

